# Shopsmith 3300 for $50?



## bcurrey (Dec 6, 2012)

A local woodworker is selling his for 50 bucks. I have a table saw, joiner, planer, and band saw that I use. I have no DC right now. I'm in a 2 car garage. Would it be worth 50 bucks? I've read where they are way overpriced at retail cost, but at 10% of retail I thought it might be worth it. Thoughts? Thanks for the help!


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

For $50 you can't rely go wrong. I mean if it's in good running order and has been taken care of. 

I don't know anything about them but if it works, and is better than what your using now, if you are, I'd spend my money on it.


----------

